# Targa tsx-2800 service manual



## transistor2020 (May 12, 2014)

alguien sabra si existe un manual de servicio o diagrama es un amplificador targa para carro de 800 watts


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2014)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------

